# Regenbogenforellen züchten



## t-bone (23. Mai 2004)

Also, zuerst mal guden dag an alle.

Ich besitze einen Forellenteich mit Forellen die ca. 1,5 - 2 Jahre alt sind.
Die Fische habe ich von einem Kumpel bezogen und nun möchte ich sie selbst mal züchten.
Geht das auch ohne die extrem teuren Brutmaschinen uns so? wenn ja wie?
Wäre toll wenn ich in einem jahr meinen ersten Nachwuchs hätte!
P.S o2 pumpen und so habe ich alles!#6 

G t-bone

bitte beeilt euch mit antworten!!^^


----------



## t-bone (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

hat das schon jemand gemacht, welcher nun erfahrung hat???

ist wirklich dringend!


----------



## t-bone (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

es ist wirklich wichtig! könnt ihr mir nicht weiterhelfen??? BITTE!!!

*ES ist DRINGEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

Hi 
Ich habe einen Teich in dem Regenbogenforellen schwimmen, gelaicht haben die noch nie... 
Man muss denke ich schon einen gewissen aufwand betreiben um die zu züchten ! 
Abstreifen usw. 

Wenns wirklich so wichtig ist, dann schau halt mal bei google !


----------



## t-bone (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

jo hab ich schon gemacht! doch nichts gefunden, wo steht dass es auch ohne teure anlagen geht!#q


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

Natürlich laichende Regenbogenforellen brauchen Kiesuntergrund, in den das Weibchen ein Laichbett gräbt. Die Larven schlüpfen, abhängig von der Wassertemperatur, nach zwei bis drei Monaten. Sie bleiben noch so lange im Kies versteckt, bis ihr Dottersack aufgebraucht ist.
Vieleicht hift dir ein züchter in deiner Nähe und gibt dir nähere infos

mfg Lachsy


----------



## t-bone (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

ich kenne einen aber der bezieht seine jungen von seinem bruder!
werde ihn mal besuchen 

thx


----------



## THD (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

@t-bone
ums abstreifen kommst du nich drumrum, allerdings kann man die befruchteten Eier dann in sog. WV Boxen geben und diese in geeignete Bäche (im Teich gehts nicht)
einbringen, klar hat man dann eine geringere Ausbeute als in Bruthäusern mit Zugergläsern oder Netzkästen.
Allerdings bekommst du bei jedem größeren Forellenhändler geschlüpfte Brut für einige €/1.000 St.
Grüße THD


----------



## t-bone (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

Was ist denn so eine WV-box? mein teich wird durch einen bach mit quellwasser beliefert, von daher könnte ich so eine box ohne probleme da hin stellen! wie teuer ist so eine box? kann man die selber machen? 

thx 
g t-bone


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

Da kommen die Forelleneier rein.Dann schlüpfen se,und dann werden se da drinn bleiben bis der dottersack leer is.Die werden da drinne geschützt.10Boxen kosten 71 Teuros.50Boxen 280


----------



## t-bone (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

#tund eine box???

7 teuros? oder kann man die nicht einzeln kaufen?


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

8.90.Sind sau teuer


----------



## t-bone (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

eine kostet 9 euro? boah, aber das würde sich schon lohnen!
kann man die auch selber bauen?
und wo kriegt man die? im fischerladen?


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

Selber Bauen weiss ich ned.Ich weiss nur dass es die bei Rudi Heger gibt.


----------



## t-bone (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

mal schaun! und dann soll ich sie mit plankton füttern oder ...?


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

Das weiss ich nicht.Würde mich auch mal interessieren,weil ich mit einem Freund und mit meinem Opa eine Forellenzucht machen will.


----------



## THD (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

Hallo, hier mal ein paar Bilder der WV-Boxen:
http://www.ig-dreisam.de/sonstiges/themen/kiesbettschlupf/kiesbettschlupf.html

Im Internet gibts aber sicher noch mehr.

Grüße THD


----------



## bmt_hethske (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

kauf dir ein buch über forellenzucht, da steht der ganze kram drinn


----------



## t-bone (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

k, mach ich


----------



## hkroiss (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

Da nimmst Du Dir ja ganz schön was vor.
Also ohne Abstreifen geht mal grundsätzlich nichts. Dann legst Du die Eier in sogenannte "Siebe". Diese Siebe kommen in sogen. "Brutkästen", die im Wasser liegen.
Am besten funktioniert die Sache, wenn Du Quellwasser irgendwie in die Brutkästen leiten kannst.
Achte auf die Temperatur - die beste Temperatur liegt so zwischen 7 - 9 Grad. 
Du musst jeden Tag die kaputten bzw. nicht befruchteten Eier mit einer Pipette absaugen - Du erkennst diese, weil Sie einerseits weiss sind und andererseits meist oben schwimmen.
Pass aber auch, dass die Eier keinem grellen Licht ausgesetzt sind. Schon der Schein einer starken Taschenlampe kann Dir alles zu Nichte machen.

Nach ein paar Wochen schlüpfen die Fische dann und ernähren sich vom Dottersack. Wenn dieser aufgebraucht ist, dann musst Du sie füttern. Dafür gibt's spezielles Forellenfutter.

Vom Zeitpunkt her bist Du schon eher spät dran. Bei uns werden die Forellen spät. im Jänner abgestreift.

Falls Du noch ein paar Info's brauchst, meld' Dich einfach. Ich hab' zu Hause auch ein Buch über die Forellenzucht. Ist ganz interessant. Werd' mal nachschauen, wo ich es habe.


----------



## t-bone (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen züchten*

ok, danke, ein paar forellen haben eben noch laich drin! (noch nicht abgeleicht) und die andern haber noch gar keinen! ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich sie nicht abstreifen will oder kann!!


----------

